# Vicki's First Freshening Udder **Rear Pic Added**



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is a picture of Vicki's first freshening fore udder. I forgot to take a picture of the rear.  What do you think? I would like to hear your opinions on it. :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Vicki's First Freshening Udder*

Its hard to tell without a rear shot, but she has very nice sized teats, good placement and appears to have a nice fore udder


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Vicki's First Freshening Udder*

I'll get a rear shot ASAP.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Vicki's First Freshening Udder*

Yep hard to tell. Might want to clip too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Vicki's First Freshening Udder*

Nice teats :wink:

So, wheres the birth announcement for Vickies kidding? Did I miss it?


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Vicki's First Freshening Udder*



liz said:


> Nice teats :wink:
> 
> So, wheres the birth announcement for Vickies kidding? Did I miss it?


I'm sorry, Liz, but she kidded 2 weeks before I joined TGS. This year I'll make sure to start her a thread.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Vicki's First Freshening Udder*

And I'm sure those babies are just adorable too!

Yes, and absolutely must join us all in thr frantic countdown to kidding when Vickie is due again!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Vicki's First Freshening Udder*

Sorry for taking so long to get pictures. This is 8-11 hrs of milk, I think. Normally, she has 12-14 hrs, so this is not her normal capacity.





































What do you think?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She has a good medial and teat placment as well as size. Good capacity too, but she needs more rear attachment and height/width in the rear udder.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yep- good media/ teat size/placement.
definately needs a higher/wider/tighter rear attachment- as well as mor lateral attachment
and she needs a lot more foreudder extension- in fact she may have what they call a shelf in the foreudder- but its hard to tell with the hair.

Id like to see a picture with a full 12 hour fill- since the rear udder can look better with more milk


----------

